# Kenny might call it quits



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just saw this on twitter

Kenny was on a stream, saying if he has one more setback with rehab, he is done with wrestling


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542237295478071297
might just be frustration at the hard rehab, but lets give this dude his flowers while he’s still around

best in the world

ps> 2nd tweet has the video


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn is it that bad? Kenny Omega retiring would be a dagger to the heart.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Pls no


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If he don’t come back, then I’ll probably be walking away as well.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This sounds like its coming from a place of deep frustration, especially when you consider he's rehabbing multiple injuries at once most likely. Doing just one can be enough of a battle on its own.

I also got the sense that he means he never wants to do such a grueling rehab ever again, not that he would stop wrestling. This was posted on reddit as well, and somebody noted that he talked about wanting to do more storyline driven stuff rather than purely matches like he did in NJPW in order to preserve himself for longer.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> This sounds like its coming from a place of deep frustration, especially when you consider he's rehabbing multiple injuries at once most likely. Doing just one can be enough of a battle on its own.
> 
> I also got the sense that he means he never wants to do such a grueling rehab ever again, not that he would stop wrestling. This was posted on reddit as well, and somebody noted that he talked about wanting to do more storyline driven stuff rather than purely matches like he did in NJPW in order to preserve himself for longer.


I hope so. Kenny did Sports Entertainer (in a WCW sorta way) pretty well as champ.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Setback during rehab or "setback" ..as in if he gets injured again in the future and has to get surgery again plus rehab?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck that bad? How long was he in pain? Maybe he waited too long. That sucks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That’s the one long term loss AEW can’t afford, IMO.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> That’s the one long term loss AEW can’t afford, IMO.


Not only AEW but all of pro wresting. I can't imagine a wrestling world without Kenny By God Omega. This shit sucks man


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

That would be devastating. He's only 38 and on top of the wrestling world. That'd be a huge loss for AEW and pro wrestling in general.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That would be just fucking awful news.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kenny Omega has lost his smile.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Kenny Omega has lost his smile.


Heartbreaking way to put it, but it sounds like the truth.

The “alternative” IS Kenny. Without him, AEW will forever losing ground.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

In the video, he even hesitates at the thought of returning due to how much pain he may have. 

So it appears that this is more serious than reported he's going through a lot. Hopefully it's all a work but doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

He says that now, but hopefully it's just frustration.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

bdon said:


> Heartbreaking way to put it, but it sounds like the truth.
> 
> The “alternative” IS Kenny. Without him, AEW will forever losing ground.


Honestly watching that video. That’s how I feel. He looks exhausted, drained and lacking motivation.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He says that now, but hopefully it's just frustration.


Hopefully. I thought the same. We’ll see.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If this is the end, Kenny’s world title reign, dragging his own carcass to the finish line to try and make Page a made man is some Kobe Bryant-Achilles tearing-chase-for-the-playoffs level shit.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The older you get the harder and harder it gets to come back. Hopefully, he just means if he gets hurt again once he's back and is not having major issues with the rehab he's currently doing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sucks to hear this is doing him in like that. No secret I’m not a fan and have disliked the majority of his run, but never good to hear someone’s career ending due to injury (or potentially ending in his case).

Sounds like he’s just frustrated though, maybe will work through it and be alright in the end.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Guys a drama queen, some of the stuff he says on social media is cringey as fuck. I haven't really noticed he has been gone to be fair. Tony can just sign ospray as at this point he is better than omega anyway and will keep the fans who like the gymnastic finger pointing prancing bad facials style happy. It's a shame for omega though as he will never go down as an all time great as he never made it to wwe and more mainstream recognition. He will always be the guy who won all the indy titles but he will never be discussed in the same breath as hogan warrior Andre undertaker flair. To be fair he isnt even amongst the top names all time in canadian wrestling. One of most over rated wrestlers ever mainly due to uncle Dave losing his mind for certain indy and japanese talent and a small cultist section of smart fans.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Guys a drama queen, some of the stuff he says on social media is cringey as fuck. I haven't really noticed he has been gone to be fair. Tony can just sign ospray as at this point he is better than omega anyway and will keep the fans who like the gymnastic finger pointing prancing bad facials style happy. It's a shame for omega though as he will never go down as an all time great as he never made it to wwe and more mainstream recognition. He will always be the guy who won all the indy titles but he will never be discussed in the same breath as hogan warrior Andre undertaker flair. To be fair he isnt amongst the top names all time in canadian wrestling.


at least you didn't call him twinkletoes mcfingerfuck


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

TonySirico said:


> at least you didn't call him twinkletoes mcfingerfuck


Very apt nickname to be fair!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TonySirico said:


> at least you didn't call him twinkletoes mcfingerfuck


Imagine mocking a guy whose soul existence and rise in fame brought about the first real second promotion in 20 years.

Punk can claim to be a voice for the voiceless, but he had to leave ROH to find a larger audience. The larger audience went out and found Kenny on the other side of the planet.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I've never cared for Omega or most of his in ring work (overrated imo) but it's sad to see he can't do what he loves. Honestly I feel like he should take a year or two off from at least physical competition then transition into a more part time role if his body is up for it. Injuries are gonna become more common as guys get older, probably time for him to slow down. This stupid nonstop high spot wrestling takes its tole on the body.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

His wrestling style is stupid af so no surprise. New wrestlers being trained should be shown videos of Omega so they know what not to do. So they can have long careers and still be healthy by the time retirement comes around.

reminds of Nigel McGuinness. Great talent who, like Omega, was finally getting showcased on a relatively big wrestling show, to only have to retire due to the way he carelessly wrestled throughout his career.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He was only part of it. Cody bucks jericho were as much if not more. To be fair if cena Orton and undertaker had been available these guys wouldn't have got a look in. They were best of what the indys had available that weren't tied up to wwe at the time. If Tony had access to better talent he would have gone with them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Guys a drama queen, some of the stuff he says on social media is cringey as fuck. I haven't really noticed he has been gone to be fair. Tony can just sign ospray as at this point he is better than omega anyway and will keep the fans who like the gymnastic finger pointing prancing bad facials style happy. It's a shame for omega though as he will never go down as an all time great as he never made it to wwe and more mainstream recognition. He will always be the guy who won all the indy titles but he will never be discussed in the same breath as hogan warrior Andre undertaker flair. To be fair he isnt even amongst the top names all time in canadian wrestling. One of most over rated wrestlers ever mainly due to uncle Dave losing his mind for certain indy and japanese talent and a small cultist section of smart fans.


you’re banned from my timeline - this level of stupidity should not be tolerated


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re banned from my timeline - this level of stupidity should not be tolerated


Good call. Gonna follow suit.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> Imagine mocking a guy whose soul existence and rise in fame brought about the first real second promotion in 20 years.
> 
> Punk can claim to be a voice for the voiceless, but he had to leave ROH to find a larger audience. The larger audience went out and found Kenny on the other side of the planet.


punk was getting cheered over DX despite being a nobody in the WWE. He already had a huge following.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re banned from my timeline - this level of stupidity should not be tolerated


All facts my friend.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> Good call. Gonna follow suit.


Blinkered!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Good call. Gonna follow suit.


i’ve decided to clean house today brother

i’m not gonna tolerate these bad take merchants anymore - brings no joy, fickle as fuck

they can gtfo from my timeline


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> punk was getting cheered over DX despite being a nobody in the WWE. He already had a huge following.


Punk, Bryan, etc were all on the indie scene at one point. They never inspired anyone with money to start a company.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

TonySirico said:


> at least you didn't call him twinkletoes mcfingerfuck


Guy wrestled blow up dolls and 9 year old girls. Fuck that guy he is an embarrassment to the business.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

bdon said:


> Imagine mocking a guy whose soul existence and rise in fame brought about the first real second promotion in 20 years.
> 
> Punk can claim to be a voice for the voiceless, but he had to leave ROH to find a larger audience. The larger audience went out and found Kenny on the other side of the planet.


imagine being such a mark for a guy who wrestles a blowup doll and a 12 year old girl.

i enjoyed kenny in aew(never really followed japan), but let's stop gaslighting people who think he's a fucking idiot. he does things his own way. he wasn't trained properly. he wrestles an unorthodox style and he's a slightly above average promo. it's ok not to like him. it really, really is. unless you're dave meltzer.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> Punk, Bryan, etc were all on the indie scene at one point. They never inspired anyone with money to start a company.


That is not the barometer of success. The way wrestling is today is because of Punk and Bryan. There is no AEW if Punk and Bryan don't bring what they did to a mainstream audience. In front of 4-5 million viewers a week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TonySirico said:


> imagine being such a mark for a guy who wrestles a blowup doll and a 12 year old girl.
> 
> i enjoyed kenny in aew(never really followed japan), but let's stop gaslighting people who think he's a fucking idiot. he does things his own way. he wasn't trained properly. he wrestles an unorthodox style and he's a slightly above average promo. it's ok not to like him. it really, really is. unless you're dave meltzer.


another one

banned from timeline


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Guy wrestled blow up dolls and 9 year old girls. Fuck that guy he is an embarrassment to the business.


to be fair, the business is an embarrassment to itself, the modern fan is an embarrassment to the business. kenny is a spoke in the wheel


LifeInCattleClass said:


> another one
> 
> banned from timeline


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What childish behaviour; someone disagrees with his opinion and he takes his ball and runs away. Laughable the mentality of some people.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Guy wrestled blow up dolls and 9 year old girls. Fuck that guy he is an embarrassment to the business.


My guy, I think Jim just uploaded you a new video so you can parrot some more shitty opinions.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kenny’s one of the best workers of all time, but AEW can replace him. They got plenty of guys that can work at high levels.

Peesonality wise, I dont think Kenny is that special. Jay White and Ospreay are both bigger and younger that could fill the Omega role if AEW eventually signs either full time


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe he's pushing himself too hard to return ASAP. If he just focuses on getting healthy without having a time limit on his mind, he could be back sooner than he thinks.

I do think he should change his wrestling style, though. If he's as great a worker as people claim, he will be fine. Once you're over like him, you don't need to do everything in the book. You don't need competitive matches with jobbers either. Use them as squash matches to give your body a break in between your big matches.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Tell it like it is said:


> My guy, I think Jim just uploaded you a new video so you can parrot some more shitty opinions.


I'm sorry if you don't like when I tell it as it is. Omega is average at best and no one has really missed him being out.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

bdon said:


> Punk, Bryan, etc were all on the indie scene at one point. They never inspired anyone with money to start a company.


You have to acknowledge weather you hate or love him Cody Rhodes is just as responsible if not more responsible as he was the one who had a bet against Dave Meltzer. 

I hope Kenny doesn't retire I don't think he's the best in the world, but he's a decent worker and I like his entrance theme.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

AEW hasn't been the same


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I just love those that discredit Omega just word for word quote Jim fucking Cornette. Fuck right off with that.

Kenny is one of the greatest in ring performers ever. He set a standard not many could reach with his insane battles in Japan and is a self made man, who just so happened to be the figure head on why there is even an AEW in existence. Dude is the definition of a needle mover, a trend setter… one of the best, in this or any other era.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Works for me.. But I´d rather he walked away because he felt like it, instead of being forced by injury.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Guy wrestled blow up dolls and 9 year old girls. Fuck that guy he is an embarrassment to the business.


You're an embarrassment as a poster bringing up stuff from like a decade ago and claiming it matters now.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

thisissting said:


> I'm sorry if you don't like when I tell it as it is. Omega is average at best and no one has really missed him being out.


That's not tell it as it is. Thats you being a clown. BTW here's Cornette's latest video go check it out


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

bdon said:


> Imagine mocking a guy whose soul existence and rise in fame brought about the first real second promotion in 20 years.
> 
> Punk can claim to be a voice for the voiceless, but he had to leave ROH to find a larger audience. The larger audience went out and found Kenny on the other side of the planet.


Think you'll find it was Cody and Bucks that brought about AEW


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

thisissting said:


> I'm sorry if you don't like when I tell it as it is. Omega is average at best and no one has really missed him being out.


Stating your opinion isn't telling as it is, little one. Back to reality: I'm no fan of omega, but your statement is completely, 100% incorrect. Even his haters see that he's far from average, even if all the best in the world hype is overplayed, and there are plenty that have definitely missed him. Got to think things through there, ace.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> You're an embarrassment as a poster bringing up stuff from like a decade ago and claiming it matters now.


So you think it's OK to wrestle blow up dolls and 9 year old girls? I'm quite sure all the Kenny marks who think he is one of the best of all time would love to forget it too.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> So you think it's OK to wrestle blow up dolls and 9 year old girls? I'm quite sure all the Kenny marks who think he is one of the best of all time would love to forget it too.


So you think that's relevant today? Yes or no?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Man thought everything was going smoothly with rehab.

Will be devastating not just for AEW but wrestling as a whole if he retires.

One of the best if not the best wrestlers over the past 25 years or so.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He’s heavily involved with AEW behind the scenes. He very well could make a living in AEW as a non-wrestler, so I wouldn’t be too surprised if he decided to call it quits


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So you think that's relevant today? Yes or no?


He is still the goofy geek he ever was. So yes it is still relevant. You can't hide from your past. Go find me video of Randy Orton or the Undertaker wrestling blow up dolls?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

yeahright2 said:


> Works for me.. But I´d rather he walked away because he felt like it, instead of being forced by injury.


Garbage take from an obvious troll. Omega is one of the GOAT's



thisissting said:


> He is still the goofy geek he ever was. So yes it is still relevant. You can't hide from your past. Go find me video of Randy Orton or the Undertaker wrestling blow up dolls?


DX did goofy stuff, your point is irrelevant, do me a favor and go kick rocks.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> He is still the goofy geek he ever was. So yes it is still relevant. You can't hide from your past. Go find me video of Randy Orton or the Undertaker wrestling blow up dolls?


Tell me specifically why Kenny Omega wrestling a 9 year old, 11 years and two companies ago, is relevant today. Go ahead and make your case.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Tell me specifically why Kenny Omega wrestling a 9 year old, 11 years and two companies ago, is relevant today. Go ahead and make your case.


I wish the mods would ban these clowns from the AEW section


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Garbage take from an obvious troll. Omega is one of the GOAT's
> 
> 
> 
> DX did goofy stuff, your point is irrelevant, do me a favor and go kick rocks.


So now your comparing this guy to HHH and Michaels. Hilarious lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bit longer vid

man - he just sounds dejected / frustrated. Can’t be nice to work hard on rehab and people are actively slagging you off


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542262497960501248


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Tell me specifically why Kenny Omega wrestling a 9 year old, 11 years and two companies ago, is relevant today. Go ahead and make your case.


Well he did it and then and there made a mockery of the business. Its what he will always be remembered for.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Needless to say AEW needs him and this would be a real shame.

As for Kenny I can see why he's contemplating it if he's having setbacks. Being the World Champion with your closest friends in a group isn't a bad last year to go out. It's very rare people retire when they're on top and usually retire when they're on the downward trajectory because they want to milk as much of the fame and money at the top while they can. Even the likes of Undertaker, Michaels, Triple H and Flair couldn't leave at the opportune moment.

It may be that hes found peace with his last year going the way it did. If he comes back, he isn't the same and he wrestles in pain, he may regret not letting that Full Gear match with Hangmam being his last match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

thisissting said:


> So now your comparing this guy to HHH and Michaels. Hilarious lol.


He's definitely on the same level as them. I fail to see what's funny... 🤡🤡🤡 Idk why i'm arguing with an obvious 50 year old living in his moms basement, go watch your lover Jim Cornette.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I wish the mods would ban these clowns from the AEW section


Banned because someone doesnt like kenny omega. Come on now! Is America not the land of free speech?! I see your also a cena fan so clearly have no taste.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

His bad instincts and terrible comedy really took over once he was taken off the NJPW leash and set free in AEW. That 2016-2018 run was so damn good though. He'll always be one of my favourites.

Hope this isn't the end.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bit longer vid
> 
> man - he just sounds dejected / frustrated. Can’t be nice to work hard on rehab and people are actively slagging you off
> 
> ...


Love Kenny. 


DUD said:


> Needless to say AEW needs him and this would be a real shame.
> 
> As for Kenny I can see why he's contemplating it if he's having setbacks. Being the World Champion with your closest friends in a group isn't a bad last year to go out. It's very rare people retire when they're on top and usually retire when they're on the downward trajectory because they want to milk as much of the fame and money at the top while they can. Even the likes of Undertaker, Michaels, Triple H and Flair couldn't leave at the opportune moment.
> 
> It may be that hes found peace with his last year going the way it did. If he comes back, he isn't the same and he wrestles in pain, he may regret not letting that Full Gear match with Hangmam being his last match.


I remember speaking on this somewhere in the middle of the Belt Collector gimmick about how there is nothing more for the man to do, unless that match with AJ at Mania really means that much to him. The entire reach and ambition of the Belt Collector gimmick was some Swan Song stuff.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Well he did it and then and there made a mockery of the business. Its what he will always be remembered for.


So how long before he's okay? There are a lot of wrestlers who have been accused of making a mockery of the business. What's the time limit on something like that? 15 years? 20? When do we forgive Triple H for banging a doll? Or Mark Henry for birthing a hand? When do we forgive everyone involved with Nicholas winning the tag titles at WM?

lol there is 0% chance that's what he's remembered for. He'll be remembered for his classics in NJPW, helping found AEW and being a multi-company world champion. Want to try again?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

bdon said:


> Love Kenny.
> 
> I remember speaking on this somewhere in the middle of the Belt Collector gimmick about how there is nothing more for the man to do, unless that match with AJ at Mania really means that much to him. The entire reach and ambition of the Belt Collector gimmick was some Swan Song stuff.


I'm very sad


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He's definitely on the same level as them. I fail to see what's funny... 🤡🤡🤡 Idk why i'm arguing with an obvious 50 year old living in his moms basement, go watch your lover Jim Cornette.


In what way is he on the same level as HHH and Michaels? He has won a few indy World titles with combined viewership of less than these guys were drawing in house shows back in the day. No one in their right mind would put omega up with them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Love Kenny.
> 
> I remember speaking on this somewhere in the middle of the Belt Collector gimmick about how there is nothing more for the man to do, unless that match with AJ at Mania really means that much to him. The entire reach and ambition of the Belt Collector gimmick was some Swan Song stuff.


the belt collector was a practical, real-world model for how the forbidden door stuff can work


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the belt collector was a practical, real-world model for how the forbidden door stuff can work


It was the modern representation of Flair taking THE world’s championship all over the place and defending it. That CAN be the AEW championship if the partnerships, relationships, and trust grows amongst everyone.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bit longer vid
> 
> man - he just sounds dejected / frustrated. Can’t be nice to work hard on rehab and people are actively slagging you off
> 
> ...


Honestly, when I listen to this it's clear that he lets the Cornette fanbase get to him. I don't get why he cares so much about what a vocal minority thinks of his work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Peerless said:


> Honestly, when I listen to this it's clear that he lets the Cornette fanbase get to him. I don't get why he cares so much about what a vocal minority thinks of his work.


i think normally he cares less

but the rehab is obvs tough, and then sometimes when you are down or in a tough spot, you listen to opinions you would not normally


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So how long before he's okay? There are a lot of wrestlers who have been accused of making a mockery of the business. What's the time limit on something like that? 15 years? 20? When do we forgive Triple H for banging a doll? Or Mark Henry for birthing a hand? When do we forgive everyone involved with Nicholas winning the tag titles at WM?
> 
> lol there is 0% chance that's what he's remembered for. He'll be remembered for his classics in NJPW, helping found AEW and being a multi-company world champion. Want to try again?


Nobody saw the 'classics' in Japan or in these minor other companies you mention. He isn't even top 5 in Canada all time lol.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Nobody saw the 'classics' in Japan or in these minor other companies you mention. He isn't even top 5 in Canada all time lol.


By that logic no one saw him wrestle a child in a smaller minor company with a smaller minor audience. Thanks for dismantling your own argument 🤣


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Garbage take from an obvious troll. Omega is one of the GOAT's
> 
> 
> 
> DX did goofy stuff, your point is irrelevant, do me a favor and go kick rocks.


So if you´re not praising Twinkletoes, you´re a troll? GTFO.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He’s unquestionably the most overrated wrestler of all time, at least among the so called “die hards” but it still would have been nice for him to put over some more talent before going out. 

Better than Cornette gives him credit for but nowhere near the phenomenon the cult make him out to be.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys like Darby i'm sure don't expect to be around long with the way they are in the ring.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Tell me specifically why Kenny Omega wrestling a 9 year old, 11 years and two companies ago, is relevant today. Go ahead and make your case.


I find it sad that these people think Omega wrestling a 9 year old and a doll is somehow worse than Cornette saying something racist, transphobic, homophobic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> I find it sad that these people think Omega wrestling a 9 year old and a doll is somehow worse than Cornette saying something racist, transphobic, homophobic.


The very same people who applaud The Acclaimed, Billy Gunn, and The Ass Boys’ “Scissor me!” schtick are the same people who got angry over Kenny’s Shawn Michaels/HHH-inspired “69 me, Don!”


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> By that logic no one saw him wrestle a child in a smaller minor company with a smaller minor audience. Thanks for dismantling your own argument 🤣


It caught the headlines of the few notable things he did early career. Couldnt hack it at wwe. So your saying is he one of best ever. Here are 12 better wrestlers from just his country alone and some of you guys reckon an all time great worldwide, aye OK then! 

Brett, Owen, Benoit, jericho, piper, storm, owens, Edge, Christian, stu Hart, pat Patterson, rocky Johnson, Ivan koloff. Heck Trish stratus is better known for sure. He is probably coming in the next group alongside the John tentas, Eric youngs, Bobby roodes, davey boy Smith jnrs, sammi zayns, maryses, tyson kidds, natalia and Jim niedharts and santinos.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> This sounds like its coming from a place of deep frustration, especially when you consider he's rehabbing multiple injuries at once most likely. Doing just one can be enough of a battle on its own.
> 
> I also got the sense that he means he never wants to do such a grueling rehab ever again, not that he would stop wrestling. This was posted on reddit as well, and somebody noted that he talked about wanting to do more storyline driven stuff rather than purely matches like he did in NJPW in order to preserve himself for longer.


*Kenny should go the Roman Reigns route and use this time off to improve his promos and only do big matches bi monthly.*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> So if you´re not praising Twinkletoes, you´re a troll? GTFO.


Seems like it! Kennys fans seem almost as neurotic as he is. It's quite funny when the couple of times he has tried to take cornette on on social media have both ended up with him backtracking and grovelling an apology to Jim. That's simply a battle he cannot win.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Cornette is such a fucking legend. In a topic that has nothing to do with him, and isn't mentioned by anyone, he still triggers the acolytes lol



thisissting said:


> Nobody saw the 'classics' in Japan or in these minor other companies you mention. He isn't even top 5 in Canada all time lol.


I've grown to like Omega (when he's away from the goof squad) but you're right. Not many will remember him, and only the minority will remember him as a great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Without having the full details, the comments were apparently taken out of context per Twitter. He'll be back and continue to be one of AEW's top stars, maybe and hopefully even in his best condition since his peak years in NJPW. Danielson vs Kenny, Kenny vs PAC, Kenny vs Hangman, Kenny/Hangman vs Bucks, Kenny vs Fenix - even working hurt for years, he's been in a good number of AEW's greatest matches. Hope to see a healthy Kenny vs these versions of Ospreay and Jay once he's back.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> Cornette is such a fucking legend. In a topic that has nothing to do with him, and isn't mentioned by anyone, *he still triggers the acolytes* lol
> 
> 
> I've grown to like Omega (when he's away from the goof squad) but you're right. Not many will remember him, and only the minority will remember him as a great.


By this logic, Kenny is already a legend. Every time Roman Reigns does something, Twitter is full of Kenny Omega mentions.

Nice to see others agreeing with me.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Tell it like it is said:


> Not only AEW but all of pro wresting. I can't imagine a wrestling world without Kenny By God Omega. This shit sucks man


I live in the world where he doesn't exist. It will do fine.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> By this logic, Kenny is already a legend. Every time Roman Reigns does something, Twitter is full of Kenny Omega mentions.
> 
> Nice to see others agreeing with me.


That's just one set of fanboys arguing their guy is better than the other companies guy. That's a standard face of the company wrestling trope. It's not so much about the people themselves but what they represent being the face of each company. 

This has literally nothing to do with Cornette and he still triggers people. I think the last time he talked about Omega he gave him credit, too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> That's just one set of fanboys arguing their guy is better than the other companies guy. That's a standard face of the company wrestling trope. It's not so much about the people themselves but what they represent being the face of each company.
> 
> This has literally nothing to do with Cornette and he still triggers people. I think the last time he talked about Omega he gave him credit, too.


I was just fucking off lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kenny Omega is nothing special. Guys who do overly choreographed matches and are mediocre talkers are a dime a dozen these days. That said, I hope he gets well. Injuries suck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Kenny Omega is nothing special. Guys who do overly choreographed matches and are mediocre talkers are a dime a dozen these days. That said, I hope he gets well. Injuries suck.


Yes, they are a dime a dozen, and yet with everyone doing it, one name is consistently listed as the choice when the boys are asked who their dream match is…Kenny BY GOD Omega!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Kenny Omega is nothing special. Guys who do overly choreographed matches and are mediocre talkers are a dime a dozen these days. That said, I hope he gets well. Injuries suck.


Or I’ll let one of my favorite movies, The Color of Money, better explain my position:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

with absence, my heart has grown fonder. I hope Kenny can finally return. I need to see him mix it up with some of the new signees.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sad Panda said:


> I just love those that discredit Omega just word for word quote Jim fucking Cornette. Fuck right off with that.
> 
> Kenny is one of the greatest in ring performers ever. He set a standard not many could reach with his insane battles in Japan and is a self made man, who just so happened to be the figure head on why there is even an AEW in existence. Dude is the definition of a needle mover, a trend setter… one of the best, in this or any other era.


Cause they are brainless NPCs who just regurgitate another mans opinion because they can't think for themselves. The whole Jim Cornette fandom is like a cult. 

Back to the main topic. I hope Kenny gets well and comes back, he is sorely missed and AEW has been far less interesting without him. It will be a huge blow to AEW and wrestling in general if he calls it quits.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

There's TOO MANY amazing matches we have to see before he ever calls it a day.

Him against White and Osperay today would be off the chain and a masterclass in the ring.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He'll be back.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ethan Page is sure glad he signed with AEW I bet lmao.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to admit I had totally forgotten Omega was still on the AEW roster. It seems to me they've been doing just fine losing him and Cody both. Not that I want him to retire or anything. It will be interesting to see how Omega even fits in the AEW that's there whenever he's ready to perform again.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> It caught the headlines of the few notable things he did early career. Couldnt hack it at wwe. So your saying is he one of best ever. Here are 12 better wrestlers from just his country alone and some of you guys reckon an all time great worldwide, aye OK then!
> 
> Brett, Owen, Benoit, jericho, piper, storm, owens, Edge, Christian, stu Hart, pat Patterson, rocky Johnson, Ivan koloff. Heck Trish stratus is better known for sure. He is probably coming in the next group alongside the John tentas, Eric youngs, Bobby roodes, davey boy Smith jnrs, sammi zayns, maryses, tyson kidds, natalia and Jim niedharts and santinos.


That wasn't my argument and I wrecked yours. Know what else made (much bigger) headlines? Omega/Okada, Omega/Jericho, AEW forming, Kenny becoming AEW champ. Sorry dude you're out of your depth with me.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I believe him. He was working injured for a very long time when he was world champion. 

I really hope he pulls through. He should take his time to heal and recover though (even if it takes a few years).


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i wont miss him at all


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

It doesn't help that he was working hurt for years.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This style of wrestling that he's been doing will lead to a short(er) career.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SkipMDMan said:


> I have to admit I had totally forgotten Omega was still on the AEW roster. It seems to me they've been doing just fine losing him and Cody both. Not that I want him to retire or anything. It will be interesting to see how Omega even fits in the AEW that's there whenever he's ready to perform again.


Upon leaving television, the ratings fell. The more Tony focused the show around The WWE Rejects, the ratings continue to fall. This despite the fact that Kenny had handed them all a built-in weekly 1 million plus of fans tuning into the show.

Ask NJPW what happens when Kenny leaves…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m just gonna leave this here.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Never been a fan of the guy but you can't deny Kenny is one tough motherfucker, would be sad if he finished up.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Would behoove him to probably take up the John cena style of wrestling or stone cold.

Note: I'm not comparing him to them so don't come at me


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> I was just fucking off lol


You know he'll be back, though. I wouldn't get too down in the dumps just yet.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Would behoove him to probably take up the John cena style of wrestling or stone cold.
> 
> Note: I'm not comparing him to them so don't come at me


I don't get why more of the top wrestlers like Omega don't learn from Austin.

Like them, he was an excellent worker, but, as we all know, changed his style to a much more limited moveset and it was one of the best decisions he made. Not only for his career, but life in general.I

Brock Lesnar is another one. An incredible worker who went the simplistic route with his suplex gimmick, but fans still care about him and that definitely benefited him compared to his style before.

I can understand the lower card doing what they do as they're trying to get over, but established guys - like Omega - don't need to kill themselves.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Upon leaving television, the ratings fell. The more Tony focused the show around The WWE Rejects, the ratings continue to fall. This despite the fact that Kenny had handed them all a built-in weekly 1 million plus of fans tuning into the show.
> 
> Ask NJPW what happens when Kenny leaves…



They were doing great business before COVID? What do you mean lmao. They did 70k over 2 nights in the Tokyo Dome and completely sold out Osaka Jo Hall for Naito vs. Kenta in the 2 months before COVID.


Get your nose out Omegas toilet paper lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Cornette is such a fucking legend. In a topic that has nothing to do with him, and isn't mentioned by anyone, he still triggers the acolytes lol
> 
> 
> I've grown to like Omega (when he's away from the goof squad) but you're right. Not many will remember him, and only the minority will remember him as a great.


Yes, the dude who's partially responsible for an injured Kenny Omega feeling like he's at rock bottom, and is apparently receiving hundreds of extremely harsh (daily) comments by his followers about the Best Bout Machine is a 'legend.'

He's an absolute albatross to this business atm, and he's only going to cause further damage if he doesn't get silenced (since Omega is clearly more discouraged now than usual in his long recovery).


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

.christopher. said:


> That's just one set of fanboys arguing their guy is better than the other companies guy. That's a standard face of the company wrestling trope. It's not so much about the people themselves but what they represent being the face of each company.
> 
> This has literally nothing to do with Cornette and he still triggers people. I think the last time he talked about Omega he gave him credit, too.


It has nothing to do with Cornette you are right but the only reason people are bringing him up is because his braindead fans have nothing better to do but echo his words verbatim without an original thought. Take every chance they get to kick a man while he's down.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, the dude who's partially responsible for an injured Kenny Omega feeling like he's at rock bottom, and is apparently receiving hundreds of extremely harsh (daily) comments by his followers about the Best Bout Machine is a 'legend.'
> 
> He's an absolute albatross to this business atm, and he's only going to cause further damage if he doesn't get silenced (since Omega is clearly more discouraged now than usual in his long recovery).


_insert eye roll emoji here_


MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It has nothing to do with Cornette you are right but the only reason people are bringing him up is because his braindead fans have nothing better to do but echo his words verbatim without an original thought. Take every chance they get to kick a man while he's down.


They've nicked his nicknames, but they are the genuine thoughts of posters. It's like someone calling a wrestler a vanilla midget nowadays.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> _insert eye roll emoji here_
> 
> They've nicked his nicknames, but they are the genuine thoughts of posters. It's like someone calling a wrestler a vanilla midget nowadays.


Okay, so you're defending that podcast guy encouraging others to kick Omega while he's down then.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, so you're defending that podcast guy encouraging others to kick Omega while he's down then.


There's nothing to defend or critique as Cornette has hardly spoke about Omega since he left.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, the dude who's partially responsible for an injured Kenny Omega feeling like he's at rock bottom, and is apparently receiving hundreds of extremely harsh (daily) comments by his followers about the Best Bout Machine is a 'legend.'
> 
> He's an absolute albatross to this business atm, and he's only going to cause further damage if he doesn't get silenced (since Omega is clearly more discouraged now than usual in his long recovery).


you sound like a fucking communist. cornette is allowed to say whatever the fuck he wants and he's entitled to his opinion. he's forgotten more about this fucking business than you'll ever know. him being of a certain age doesn't disqualify his opinions.

you idiots get so in your feelings when people don't like your favorite cartoon acrobats. it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TonySirico said:


> you sound like a fucking communist. *cornette is allowed to say whatever the fuck he wants and he's entitled to his opinion.* he's forgotten more about this fucking business than you'll ever know. him being of a certain age doesn't disqualify his opinions.
> 
> you idiots get so in your feelings when people don't like your favorite cartoon acrobats. it's fucking ridiculous.


The bolded sentence is exactly the problem in the first place.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@TonySirico @DammitChrist chill out. Dc I know you hate Jim but not everything is his fault. Also Kenny isn't blameless in the cornette beef. 

Twitter is full of trolls and you don't have to be a cornette mark to be a cunt on Twitter


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

From his work in AEW I rate him as the best in the world. His pre AEW prime years must have been amazing.

In some respects, it’s a shame AEW (and NJPW) doesn’t have a bigger global audience, as he won’t be recognised as one of the greats by the wider audience.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

"jim cornette shouldn't be allowed to say mean things about guys i like"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, the dude who's partially responsible for an injured Kenny Omega feeling like he's at rock bottom, and is apparently receiving hundreds of extremely harsh (daily) comments by his followers about the Best Bout Machine is a 'legend.'
> 
> He's an absolute albatross to this business atm, and he's only going to cause further damage if he doesn't get silenced (since Omega is clearly more discouraged now than usual in his long recovery).


What do you mean by receiving? Are they texting him? Oh, you mean people are posting random things on the internet and he chooses to look at them aka what the internet has always been and always will be? Sounds like a free choice to me. If people were taping signs on his garage door that said "Retire Twinkle Toes" I would agree with you. Show me where Kenny is getting postcards mailed to his house with death threats, something that Cornette had happen to him for years.

What is the alternative? Everyone forced to only say nice things about everyone ever because they might be having a bad day/feeling down? Sounds a bit like North Korea. We are all adults here (except Pippen) and should be able to take hearing things we do not like, especially if those things are just being beamed out into the void.

Word on the street is your favorite double world champion and trible chief Roman Reigns has a little bit of a gut recently. Ever think about how your constant negative posting about him might be making him feel down a bit and grabbing a donut to cope? No? Works both ways right? He could be reading your latest diatribe about refusing to even simply acknowledge him right now, furrow his brow, sigh in momentary sorrow, then go back to banging a bus full of women like he does every day.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@DammitChrist eye roll all you want bud Sheds has a point. If Roman can take the abuse then omega should be able to as well


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @DammitChrist eye roll all you want bud Sheds has a point. If Roman can take the abuse then omega should be able to as well


I am too busy gorging myself on ice cream. Every eye roll he gives me is just one more extremely harsh (daily) reminder that my posts are just not good enough to please everyone on this site.

I am kind of curious what he really means by "and he's only going to cause further damage if he doesn't get silenced" and that "cornette is allowed to say whatever the fuck he wants and he's entitled to his opinion" is the problem in the first place. Silenced??? By what means? Being allowed to have an opinion is a problem? That seems like a fairly authoritarian thing to say.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

bdon said:


> It was the modern representation of Flair taking THE world’s championship all over the place and defending it. That CAN be the AEW championship if the partnerships, relationships, and trust grows amongst everyone.


Omega is the modern day Ric Flair idc who disagrees. Something tells me he'll be back tho for one more epic run in AEW then might take his ball n go to the E on some Nakamura shit


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Nobody saw the 'classics' in Japan or in these minor other companies you mention. He isn't even top 5 in Canada all time lol.


how is NJPW a mior company if its the biggest company in Japan ? That's equivalent to somebody from Japan saying WWE is minor because its not the go to promotion in Japan


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I am too busy gorging myself on ice cream. Every eye roll he gives me is just one more extremely harsh (daily) reminder that my posts are just not good enough to please everyone on this site.
> 
> *I am kind of curious what he really means by "and he's only going to cause further damage if he doesn't get silenced" and that "cornette is allowed to say whatever the fuck he wants and he's entitled to his opinion" is the problem in the first place. Silenced??? By what means? Being allowed to have an opinion is a problem? That seems like a fairly authoritarian thing to say.*


Wow, really? You're making that inaccurate assumption?

I was going to post a tweet that further proved my point about him (abusing his freedom of opinions), but I removed it since I was already told to stop continuing.

Anyway, you're incorrect.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I wonder if he was hurt by crowd's reaction to MJF's promo, which did quite directly reference and insult him when talking about "untrained favourites", he's the only famously untrained AEW wrestler that I know of.

Hope this is a work to get people more excited for his return. Very sad if true, he's a good worker, his match with Bryan Danielson proved that.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Having a blown up Omega forced to wrestle in three different companies and have it go even longer because Page had to go on a break was a rookie mistake by Khan and likely made it even worst.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Ugh, really? You're making that inaccurate assumption?
> 
> I was going to post a tweet that further proved my point about him (abusing his freedom of opinions), but I removed it since I was already told to stop continuing.
> 
> Anyway, you're incorrect.


Still waiting for you to explain what you meant by silenced from having an opinion. You said he should be silenced and that him being ALLOWED to have an opinion and say what he wants was a problem. What conclusion should I be drawing from those statements other than he should be stopped from doing those things? So the only question that remains is, who are you suggesting should stop him? Government? Angry mob? Because those are really your only options here.

And I am not incorrect. People are allowed to have opinions and say mean things about people they do not like. Source: You when discussing Roman.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> *Still waiting for you to explain what you meant by silenced from having an opinion. You said he should be silenced and that him being ALLOWED to have an opinion and say what he wants was a problem. What conclusion should I be drawing from those statements other than he should be stopped from doing those things? So the only question that remains is, who are you suggesting should stop him? Government? Angry mob? Because those are really your only options here.*
> 
> And I am not incorrect. People are allowed to have opinions and say mean things about people they do not like. Source: You when discussing Roman.


Okay, fine, since you strongly want this reluctant response from me; here's exactly why this bitter dude is a problem:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455363945145974792
Anyway, sure, let's continue to have this toxic human being abuse his freedom of opinions without facing any consequences whatsoever simply because it's 'funny' to see him rip on innocent talents.

You'll never see me make these negative 'opinions' about the current Universal Champion on here. It's not even the same situation at all.

Honestly, I was already ready to move on here anyway.

Edit:

I'm sorry for engaging more about that guy. The inaccurate assumptions got redundant.

These 'jokes' aren't funny btw.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, fine, since you strongly want this reluctant response from me; here's exactly why this bitter dude is a problem:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455363945145974792
> ...



Whoever put that list together sure has a lot of time on their hands and seemingly doesn't know what a joke is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Trolls comes with the Territory though. And hey Kenny can just permanently ban them. I can't cause then I'll have Ralph annoying VS endlessly in an attempt to demod me

Be Chrome Kenny it will make you feel better and you can come back and save us from Adam


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Jim Cornette straight up said a woman's title will never equal the draw of a men's title."


I don't see the controversy in this one?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Also @DammitChrist I didn't say stop. I just said chill


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That would be... really bad. Really bad for AEW. 

I will be really sad as a fan, but if it's that bad I would totally understand his decision.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That happens with a TON of pro athletes. Pat McAfee has talked a bunch of times about how absolutely awful rehab is, and how it often feels like it'll never be over, and you don't know if you'll be the same.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, fine, since you strongly want this reluctant response from me; here's exactly why this bitter dude is a problem:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455363945145974792
> ...


That is the best you got? A list compiled by a third party that just has their own personal descriptions of things? Not even one actual Twitter post from Jim directly? Anyone who has ever written a research paper knows the importance of primary sources. I am not even saying that everything written there is 100% false, I simply find it hilarious that THIS third party compilation list is the main source of your claiming a person needs to be silenced.

But none of that even matters really since this is about whether someone should be ALLOWED to have opinions or be silenced. Those are the terms you chose to use here. You could have said that no one should listen to him and proceed to call him mean names just like he calls people you like mean names. That is all fine. But to suggest there is some actual thing like "abuse of opinion" is an absurd authoritarian concept. What consequences are you suggesting should happen here? Should comedians be silenced for wrong think? Who decides what a legitimate opinion is? Because when you go down that path, the answer is eventually going to be the absolute last person you would ever want to have that power.

So yes, keep harping on about how this mean guy who you somehow call both irrelevant and apparently dangerous bevause he is allowed to speak should not be listened to or is out of touch or just does not get the modern style. That is what people do, they agree to disagree. You have plenty of negative opinions, but I do not think I have seen anyone seriously call for you to be silenced for doing that. You only get in trouble here when you attack people for having different opinions than you have and you equate your opinions with objective fact, which of course they are not by definion. That is why it is an opinion. But when you say that he should be silenced, my natural first question when I hear that is: "Oh? By who?" And I have yet to hear you answer that simple question.

And if things Cornette says are too extreme for you, I would recommend you avoid all stand-up comedy from all years prior to 2016 and most since 2016. Jokes may not be funny TO YOU but you are not the arbitor of what is funny, and thankfully neither is anyone else.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> So now your comparing this guy to HHH and Michaels. Hilarious lol.





thisissting said:


> Well he did it and then and there made a mockery of the business. Its what he will always be remembered for.


HHH raped a corpse.

I won't spell out what that means for your posts, but logic is logic... sorry.

As for Cornette, it would behoove you to develop your critical thinking skills.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think normally he cares less
> 
> but the rehab is obvs tough, and then sometimes when you are down or in a tough spot, you listen to opinions you would not normally


That's understandable, it makes sense for someone to drop their guard not only when down in rehab, but when suddenly out of the spotlight and experiencing a sudden drop in adulation compared to baseline. Perfectly understandable situation. 

But it's human nature. A percentage of people in any diverse society with a wide distribution of intelligence will always lack the brain power to consistently think for themselves. Life is too draining for them, so they require cognitive shortcuts to get through the day. Cognitive shortcuts conserve energy for them, otherwise it's like an obese person trying to run 5 miles every day... they struggle, feel tired, feel sore, feel worn out, etc. That's why some people take refuge in parroting the opinions of charismatic people out to make a buck off the eternal truth about the nature of brain power distribution across society. The phenomena will always exist, and as harsh as it sounds, people disadvantaged by this fact like Kenny just need to accept it for what it is regardless of how hard it is given the known science behind sudden adulation decline (probably a much bigger factor than the actual rehab, albeit an invisible one).


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That happens with a TON of pro athletes. Pat McAfee has talked a bunch of times about how absolutely awful rehab is, and how it often feels like it'll never be over, and you don't know if you'll be the same.


Yeah, and don't forget the sudden loss of adulation compared to baseline. All of a sudden, you feel like a nobody and it doesn't feel right. Your brain is subconsciously asking "Where's my pat on the back?" and you want to go searching for it. The reward centre is confused by the lifestyle change, and then you've got the physical pain of rehab on top of that.

I'm sure Kenny will be fine once he's back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> HHH raped a corpse.
> 
> I won't spell out what that means for your posts, but logic is logic... sorry.
> 
> ...


there’s mental and physical phenomena that is active right now that will not be discovered or researched for the next 50 years as a result of the rapid tech growth in the social media space

even twitch, youtube etc - i’ve been reading about how younger people are building parental bonds with twitch streamers

we won’t pick the full fruits of this current world for another 15 years - and by then, we’ll live in a even more ridiculous reality anyway


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's always hilarious to me when I read the opening post of a thread like this ... and I skip to the end to comment, and see just how far the conversation has drifted.

OP - "Kenny might retire."
Page 8 - "HHH raped a corpse"

But I digress.

It's a real shame to see Kenny in such a bad physical and mental place. If he can't come back, then he loses no respect from me. He has made his name. He IS the best in the world, and he proved that time and time again for over a decade.

I truly hope his rehab takes a turn for the better and he is as pain free as possible. If his wrestling days are done, his legacy is already one of someone that achieved everything they could possible want, and more.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> That is the best you got? A list compiled by a third party that just has their own personal descriptions of things? Not even one actual Twitter post from Jim directly? Anyone who has ever written a research paper knows the importance of primary sources. I am not even saying that everything written there is 100% false, I simply find it hilarious that THIS third party compilation list is the main source of your claiming a person needs to be silenced.
> 
> But none of that even matters really since this is about whether someone should be ALLOWED to have opinions or be silenced. Those are the terms you chose to use here. You could have said that no one should listen to him and proceed to call him mean names just like he calls people you like mean names. That is all fine. But to suggest there is some actual thing like "abuse of opinion" is an absurd authoritarian concept. What consequences are you suggesting should happen here? Should comedians be silenced for wrong think? Who decides what a legitimate opinion is? Because when you go down that path, the answer is eventually going to be the absolute last person you would ever want to have that power.
> 
> ...


I feel like your argument would stand up better IF Cornette were actually joking when he says the shit he says.
I love "offensive" comedy, but Cornette is fucking FAR from being a comedian. His comments are universally, purposefully disrespectful and mean spirited - and literally never funny.

If you're laughing at him referring to women as people's "sex objects", with the whole purpose being to insult and demean them, then you're part of the problem.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Kenny's not my cup of tea, but I feel like he absolutely is the guy to be the face of AEW. I've said it before. Kenny represents this sort of "modern wave" of wrestling, and is its poster boy. I know some people don't dig him due to some antics that he's done in Japan and in the indies, but when you just look at him in AEW, he's the best star they have. In the sense that he looks good, his style of wrestling is what best represents the AEW style, and he's the biggest non-WWE star out there today, and he's also someone who has not expressed an interest in going to the WWE, and you believe him. He feels like an organic non-WWE star. And that's the best thing you can give to AEW.

And also, fuck everyone here who is using this real life injury of this real human being as some sort of a way to score on a message board. That's low, and you should reevaluate. Even if someone doesn't entertain you as a wrestler, that's not some immoral wrongdoing. Some people really need to step outside and do some real world stuff, you're way too terminally online if you don't recognize how fucked up it is to even secretly celebrate someone's physical injury, and possible inability to perform at his craft that pays the bills, just to be right on a forum.

I can't wait for Cornette to throw a party, and it's going to be disgusting.

I don't even like AEW, but he would be a big loss.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So, apparently it's not him leaving wrestling but rather changing his style and is afraid he will never be as good as NJPW self. 

Dude I will take AEW Omega. He was still the best of the roster when not at 100%. Change your style, be a storyteller. Just be back.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> Kenny's not my cup of tea, but I feel like he absolutely is the guy to be the face of AEW. I've said it before. Kenny represents this sort of "modern wave" of wrestling, and is its poster boy. I know some people don't dig him due to some antics that he's done in Japan and in the indies, but when you just look at him in AEW, he's the best star they have. In the sense that he looks good, his style of wrestling is what best represents the AEW style, and he's the biggest non-WWE star out there today, and he's also someone who has not expressed an interest in going to the WWE, and you believe him. He feels like an organic non-WWE star. And that's the best thing you can give to AEW.
> 
> And also, fuck everyone here who is using this real life injury of this real human being as some sort of a way to score on a message board. That's low, and you should reevaluate. Even if someone doesn't entertain you as a wrestler, that's not some immoral wrongdoing. Some people really need to step outside and do some real world stuff, you're way too terminally online if you don't recognize how fucked up it is to even secretly celebrate someone's physical injury, and possible inability to perform at his craft that pays the bills, just to be right on a forum.
> 
> ...


Yep. He IS the alternative, and AEW hasn’t felt very AEW since his departure and it was a very immediate change. As Bryan said (before joining AEW (paraphrasing of course), Kenny Omega looks at wrestling in a way that NO ONE else sees it. Bryan could have easily been saying it as a back-handed compliment, but even if he were, it just goes to illustrate that if you want to be different from the E, you need to follow the guy marching to the beat of his own drum.


zkorejo said:


> View attachment 126563
> 
> 
> So, apparently it's not him leaving wrestling but rather changing his style and is afraid he will never be as good as NJPW self.
> ...


Yep. I can remember laughing at how Omega had already proven himself a fat better performer “bellllllll-tuh-bellllllll” than Cody rHHHodes then got the AEW title and almost immediately proved himself better as a Sports Entertainer as well. Was doing some very Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair-inspired work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well I hope shit goes well for him, while I might find him a pinch overrated. It's been great AEW exists to be able to see him and The Bucks on an easy to watch show.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe it is really time for him to change his style when he does come back. Those days as NJPW Omega are over, he can't keep going like this if he truly wants to last long, I was a fan of his work but sometimes you just have to change to preserve yourself longer. I'm pretty sure he can be a good storyteller in the ring.


----------



## UNOFFICIAL ARTIST (8 mo ago)

In that case "sean" is sending kenny's agent the same medical contact's medical project email that was just sent for santana's injury. (same man who beat TERMMINAL CANCER without drugs and healed nigel's severe arm injury in 07 without side effects!) "sean" has used shark liver oil to naturally TRIPLE his immune system for 26 years!(ask him how many covid tests he's passed)
[bodyasdoctor.com] 💊


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

UNOFFICIAL ARTIST said:


> In that case "sean" is sending kenny's agent the same medical contact's medical project email that was just sent for santana's injury. (same man who beat TERMMINAL CANCER without drugs and healed nigel's severe arm injury in 07 without side effects!) "sean" has used shark liver oil to naturally TRIPLE his immune system for 26 years!(ask him how many covid tests he's passed)
> [bodyasdoctor.com] 💊




....





Hmm


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

If you watched the end of the stream Kenny was getting pretty frustrated by the end of it before he decided he had enough wrestling talk for the day I imagine its very hard for someone like him to not have the ability at the moment to go out and be able to perform in the squared circle


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

DUSTY 74 said:


> If you watched the end of the stream Kenny was getting pretty frustrated by the end of it before he decided he had enough wrestling talk for the day I imagine its very hard for someone like him to not have the ability at the moment to go out and be able to perform in the squared circle


imagine doing something that you should know will fuck up your body and touting it and then feeling bad about it after it fucks up your body. people tell you but you dont wanna listen.

almost like smoking innit?

all of you clowns who have this guy on GOAT level should think about what working safe means

funniest part is zoomers blaming cornette...like he wasn't just pointing shit out.

this is a clown message board.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> That wasn't my argument and I wrecked yours. Know what else made (much bigger) headlines? Omega/Okada, Omega/Jericho, AEW forming, Kenny becoming AEW champ. Sorry dude you're out of your depth with me.


Dream on. You ignored my point about kenny not even being a top guy in Canada let alone the world. No way he is even near the pipers owned Brett's Jerichos or edge's.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> how is NJPW a mior company if its the biggest company in Japan ? That's equivalent to somebody from Japan saying WWE is minor because its not the go to promotion in Japan


It's not even same league as wwe on any metric you want to look at. Even in worldwide coverage it isn't on AEW level either it only draws a very small fanatical following out with Japan.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> HHH raped a corpse.
> 
> I won't spell out what that means for your posts, but logic is logic... sorry.
> 
> ...


He is a weak minded man. Gets baited all the time on social media and usually ends up making a fool of himself. He has at least twice had to apology publicly to cornette so far as he soon got out of his depth in the debate.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

thisissting said:


> It's not even same league as wwe on any metric you want to look at. Even in worldwide coverage it isn't on AEW level either it only draws a very small fanatical following out with Japan.


bro NJPW is bigger in Japan than WWE i guarentee u pulled this statement out ya ass. Never said they we bigger worldwide just in certain areas, and plz dont tell me ur gonna use NJPW World US subscription numbers or NJPW on AXS US ratings neither


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> He is a weak minded man. Gets baited all the time on social media and usually ends up making a fool of himself. He has at least twice had to apology publicly to cornette so far as he soon got out of his depth in the debate.


I'm not familiar with any of that, but it sounds obvious that he's unfairly maligned online because of Cornette trying to get a pop.

It's just wrestling. This happens to a lot of celebrities, but it's still embarrassing 

Who cares if he had a fun little play match with a 9yo girl 10 years ago in front of a small crowd? HHH raped a corpse. 

And lots of talent have sold for negative 1 - everybody "gets" it in the moment.

It's stupid to take Jim's comedy act towards Kenny seriously lol. It really is.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Dream on. You ignored my point about kenny not even being a top guy in Canada let alone the world. No way he is even near the pipers owned Brett's Jerichos or edge's.


Because it had nothing to do with the conversation. You tried to strawman me because you don't have a point. Quit while you're behind.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> I'm not familiar with any of that, but it sounds obvious that he's unfairly maligned online because of Cornette trying to get a pop.
> 
> It's just wrestling. This happens to a lot of celebrities, but it's still embarrassing
> 
> ...


/robot voice

“Must Repeat Jim Cornette. Beep boop beep”


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

This is great. Bro is killing the wrestling business with his twinkle toes and shitty video game-making skills.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

the funniest thing to me about these kenny marks is that you guys put him over for wrestling in a way that crippled him before he turned 40.

he's actively talking about having to do things differently because the pace that got him over to you destroyed his body.

so i ask all of you....what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega vs. CM Punk needs to happen before he retires!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

TonySirico said:


> the funniest thing to me about these kenny marks is that you guys put him over for wrestling in a way that crippled him before he turned 40.
> 
> he's actively talking about having to do things differently because the pace that got him over to you destroyed his body.
> 
> so i ask all of you....what the fuck is wrong with you?


Oh for the love of mankind...


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> I'm not familiar with any of that, but it sounds obvious that he's unfairly maligned online because of Cornette trying to get a pop.
> 
> It's just wrestling. This happens to a lot of celebrities, but it's still embarrassing
> 
> ...


I can assure you it's very serious. Partly to do with a fall outwith dave meltzer who is kennys biggest fan. Having listened to both for me cornette speaks way more sense than meltzer and from what iv seen I don't rate Kenny as top top talent or anywhere near an all time great. He is a solid performer with a few bad habits who can't really cut a decent promo. To put him up there with the likes or Brett owen and piper though even looking at Canadian wrestling is just silly.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> I can assure you it's very serious. Partly to do with a fall outwith dave meltzer who is kennys biggest fan. Having listened to both for me cornette speaks way more sense than meltzer and from what iv seen I don't rate Kenny as top top talent or anywhere near an all time great. He is a solid performer with a few bad habits who can't really cut a decent promo. To put him up there with the likes or Brett owen and piper though even looking at Canadian wrestling is just silly.


Corny was relentless against Kenny before the turn on Meltzer, so it's not that. 

Tony chose not to hire Corny when AEW began, he signed an NDA about it. Maybe Corny is pissed about it. Maybe Kenny was a factor in those early discussions somehow. Either way, his criticism is clearly insincere and extreme. When people act like it's legitimate by perpetuating the illusion online, they're playing a role in acting out Jim's agenda. The consequence relates to mental health. You're playing a role in weaponising social media to attack mental health. That's bad. Hence my response.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> Corny was relentless against Kenny before the turn on Meltzer, so it's not that.
> 
> Tony chose not to hire Corny when AEW began, he signed an NDA about it. Maybe Corny is pissed about it. Maybe Kenny was a factor in those early discussions somehow. Either way, his criticism is clearly insincere and extreme. When people act like it's legitimate by perpetuating the illusion online, they're playing a role in acting out Jim's agenda. The consequence relates to mental health. You're playing a role in weaponising social media to attack mental health. That's bad. Hence my response.


He is just playing the sympathy card and blaming it on internet trolls. The reality is he almost 40 and injury prone and his best days are in the past. He couldn't make a success with the women's division and the video game he is supposedly overseeing is nowhere to be seen. I would say he is probably burnt out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Corny was relentless against Kenny before the turn on Meltzer, so it's not that.
> 
> Tony chose not to hire Corny when AEW began, he signed an NDA about it. Maybe Corny is pissed about it. Maybe Kenny was a factor in those early discussions somehow. Either way, his criticism is clearly insincere and extreme. When people act like it's legitimate by perpetuating the illusion online, they're playing a role in acting out Jim's agenda. The consequence relates to mental health. You're playing a role in weaponising social media to attack mental health. That's bad. Hence my response.


Not sure where this idea of Tony choosing not to hire Cornette is coming from. The exact details are not public because of the NDA, but Cornette has implied that he was either offered some type of job and turned it down or declined to even get that far. I tend to believe that is what happened because:

1. Tony has said many times he is a fan of Jim.
2. Jim hates traveling, so even if Kenny and the Hardlys were not involved, it would be a hard sell.
3. Tony hires everyone.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> Oh for the love of mankind...


answer the question though.

all of you are so full of shit.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> _insert eye roll emoji here_
> 
> They've nicked his nicknames, but they are the genuine thoughts of posters. It's like someone calling a wrestler a vanilla midget nowadays.


Calling someone a vanilla midget was meant to demean and discredit the working backbone of WCW’s best years. The lazy and often injured Kevin Nash was responsible for birthing that infamous phrase. The unironic use of “vanilla midgets” shows the exact same lack of creativity and individualism that Cornette’s lesser cult members show whenever quoting him.

After nearly twenty years of a monopoly almost everyone in pro wrestling is a “WWE reject” of some kind. Vince either wants a wrestler or he doesn’t want that same wrestler. Almost everyone has had a tryout at the WWE PC at one point. With the exception of Hook, naturally.

Throwing a WWE label on everything someone may dislikes in AEW is merely meant to antagonize and provoke some AEW fans online. It’s a flawed argument at best and gross marginalization of some wrestlers’ talents at worst. It’s simply a bad faith argument regardless of the discussion’s true intentions.

Kenny has lost more than nearly eight months of his career to his recent injuries and ailments. He is entitled to moments of self doubt. Rehabbing injuries is long, painful and often discouraging or depressing for the rehabbing patient. 

Omega seems like a fairly confident fella as he advanced up New Japan’s talented roster with that similar level of confidence. He could just be frustrated with the lack of wrestling and progress he feels he should be advanced past at this stage in his career and/or recovery.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

TonySirico said:


> answer the question though.
> 
> all of you are so full of shit.


I answered your question in poetry that went over your head.



thisissting said:


> He is just playing the sympathy card and blaming it on internet trolls. The reality is he almost 40 and injury prone and his best days are in the past. He couldn't make a success with the women's division and the video game he is supposedly overseeing is nowhere to be seen. I would say he is probably burnt out.


You've ignored my intelligent response to rabidly repeat yourself. 

I'll await an intelligent response or that'll be all.




Two Sheds said:


> Not sure where this idea of Tony choosing not to hire Cornette is coming from. The exact details are not public because of the NDA, but Cornette has implied that he was either offered some type of job and turned it down or declined to even get that far. I tend to believe that is what happened because:
> 
> 1. Tony has said many times he is a fan of Jim.
> 2. Jim hates traveling, so even if Kenny and the Hardlys were not involved, it would be a hard sell.
> 3. Tony hires everyone.


We're both guessing, but the fact is:

1. Tony hires everyone
2. Jim signed an NDA prior to AEW's inception
3. Tony didn't hire Jim

...and then, Jim proceeded to talk trash about AEW for years with a level of disdain usually reserved for Vince Russo (who is another figure who cost Jim a job, twice, and became a lightning rod for orchestrated Corny attacks)

Conclusion? Cornette publicly hates on anyone who embarrasses him so he can save face.

Duh.

Seriously, duh.

I listen to him. I'm not a bot who parrots his agenda-driven comedy vitriol. That's my point - it's possible to listen to his comedy without contributing to his toxicity.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

@Ultimo Duggan , that was my point, mate. Sometimes nicknames and terms just stick. Like, when someone says "vanilla midget" now, it's not so much about parroting Kevin Nash than it is about it just being a common term/insult in wrestling now. That's what I think about Cornette's nicknames for Omega. They've just stuck.

I don't disagree with the rest of your post either, but I don't know how it related to my post you quoted!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m a fan of Omega, I hope he comes back soon and has more success, but, I don’t think AEW is going to die without him. People thought WWF was going to die without Hogan….it didn’t, they got other stars to fill his shoes. It happens, wrestlers move on, the important thing is having guys to take over and fill the void.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> Heartbreaking way to put it, but it sounds like the truth.
> 
> The “alternative” IS Kenny. Without him, AEW will forever losing ground.


AEW is 100 times less annoying now that his cheesy ass has been gone, but whatever you do you


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Ohh no...

How terrible.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I still believe soon enough we'll see him back, even if it comes with an adjusted style. Omega has always been known for his explosiveness and athleticism during his matches but now it might be time to rely on other things. I look at AJ Styles for example. AJ Styles can still have a great match today. But the thing with him he stopped doing moves like the Spiral Tap, Flosbury Flop, Tope Con Hilo, etc. years ago, simply because I imagine to preserve his body. And since then, he's traded in some his more "dangerous" moves for a better striking and submission game. I could see Kenny making a similar adjustment.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ll be happy to see Omega back — and I didn’t think I’d be saying that a year ago. With Cody gone (and MJF), and Bryan, Punk, Joe and etc injured it feels like the show is missing star power. Just don’t bring him back with the whole entourage.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

A shame.
Omega's run as a champ was very fun IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I have no interest in seeing him back. I don't really like anything he does. That said, I don't want to see people lose what they enjoy in life.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

He needed to get out sooner but they dragged that stupid hangman story so long which amounted to nothing. Its possible his injuries worsened while carrying the belt instead of getting surgery right away.

Hopefully he can recover and maybe do some njpw matches or go to WWE.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

I had a feeling he was putting off surgery too long


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> I’ll be happy to see Omega back — and I didn’t think I’d be saying that a year ago. With Cody gone (and MJF), and Bryan, Punk, Joe and etc injured it feels like the show is missing star power. Just don’t bring him back with the whole entourage.


that's my thinking, too. Kenny on his own with Don as a mouthpiece is alright. When he's surrounded by the goof squad, he gets dragged down to their level.


CenaBoy4Life said:


> He needed to get out sooner but they dragged that stupid hangman story so long which amounted to nothing. Its possible his injuries worsened while carrying the belt instead of getting surgery right away.
> 
> Hopefully he can recover and maybe do some njpw matches or go to WWE.


would've been best all round if he dropped the belt to Bryan


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Not a fan of him but I wish him to recover from this. Other wrestlers should learn from this. Just like the old timers like Taker, Orton, Angle etc has said on focusing on storytelling first not just for the sake of wowing the audience by doing more ''movez".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is what TK said about Kenny - he seems optimistic.

_"I’m always concerned whenever a wrestler has an injury, but in Kenny Omega’s case he carried the load through more injuries than probably anyone I’ve seen in terms of working through a sustained period where he was limited and still having great matches in the ring, and also doing great box office for the company as a great champion.

It is a little bit different because you’re dealing with multiple injuries as opposed to one injury. I’m optimistic. I don’t want to put a timetable on it. I’m still optimistic Kenny’s coming back.

I think it’s gonna go well. I think he’s gonna be OK. I don’t know when and I’m optimistic. Nobody can put themselves in his shoes, but I feel good about it. I’m gonna talk more to him too. I know he’s been through a lot but I know he’s still trying to get back."_


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Fearless Viper said:


> Not a fan of him but I wish him to recover from this. Other wrestlers should learn from this. Just like the old timers like Taker, Orton, Angle etc has said on focusing on storytelling first not just for the sake of wowing the audience by doing more ''movez".


The Undertaker essentially became a “movez” guy doing blowout matches every time he was physically able to get into the ring. The Undertaker had a ton of signature spots so he always “got his shit in” for the last fifteen years of his career. If guys like Taker and Kurt Angle did more selling later in their career it was strictly coincidental due to them being so broken down and injured going into their big matches later on. They each worked far longer than they should have. That isn’t smart at all. 

Kurt Angle never took that advice at all during his career. He was almost all moves with little selling and “storytelling” or whatever they call the extreme hypocrisy they apparently believe in.

Randy Orton has lost significant chunks of time with injuries. These are avoidable injuries too that he acquired from working only slightly smarter than Angle was famous for.

“Storytelling” at this point is probably just a euphemism. They are basically telling wrestlers and fans

“Don’t expect good matches every week from us. Vince likes to build heat through indecisive short matches. We need to kill time between our good matches.

Using the same twelve wrestlers every single week really burns them out. This also insulates the wrestlers from criticism when they do have “bigger” matches. They are giving their all out there so just sit back, turn off your brain and stay loyal to WWE’s way of doing things. They work too much. Take whatever extra effort they give you…whenever they actually deem a match worthy of having their extra effort.”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thomazbr said:


> A shame.
> Omega's run as a champ was very fun IMO.


My personal favorite AEW title reign.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The Undertaker essentially became a “movez” guy doing blowout matches every time he was physically able to get into the ring. The Undertaker had a ton of signature spots so he always “got his shit in” for the last fifteen years of his career. If guys like Taker and Kurt Angle did more selling later in their career it was strictly coincidental due to them being so broken down and injured going into their big matches later on. They each worked far longer than they should have. That isn’t smart at all.
> 
> Kurt Angle never took that advice at all during his career. He was almost all moves with little selling and “storytelling” or whatever they call the extreme hypocrisy they apparently believe in.
> 
> ...


Teddy Ballgame knocks it out the fucking park!!! GREAT post.


----------

